# Roll off business



## Waste Hauler (Aug 8, 2010)

Roll Off business ,Anyone know how I can increase revenue? Or Suggest thinking outside the box?


----------



## antnepi (Aug 26, 2008)

Paint all your cans a color that nobody will miss. Like Pink or Orange

Park your trucks in busy parking lots on the weekends.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

talk to tony soprano


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Waste Hauler said:


> Anyone know how I can increase revenue?


One dollar at a time:laughing:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

My buddy started a roll-off company in May. He's dropping 20-25 cans a week. He did it pretty simple. Cold called every company, asked how much they currently pay and undercut it.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Waste Hauler said:


> Roll Off business ,Anyone know how I can increase revenue? Or Suggest thinking outside the box?


That's pretty much the question we all struggle with. Start by searching all the threads. You will find some great information in here, sadly many don't use it but if you did you would have a great business.

Mike


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

Talk to guys that install windows or remove siding or that do small remodel jobs.

I use my dump trailer for these type of jobs unless I find it more cost effective to have a bin brought in.

The advantage I have is I can more my container anytime I need to.

The disadvantage I have is having to make two trips to the site for the tool trailer and the dump trailer.

I'm sure there are other guys like me. I don't need the cheapest guy, I need the most cost effective and reliable guy. 

If you can be on call and effecient at pick up time that would work for a guy like me.

Good luck Chad


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Try talking to companies that need dirt hauled or stone delivery. I do that sometimes so I don't have a huge pile in the driveway..just drive my bobcat into the back of the container and get the stone as I need it...just a thought.


----------



## antnepi (Aug 26, 2008)

Haul rates for stone are really low....like $5 a ton for large amounts and your can would be tied up. Soil hauling is unpredictable. Sometimes guys will give it away and other times guys will pay for it.


----------



## Roberts Ren (Sep 13, 2009)

How about using your containters for advertising other companys sell them space, don't know if there would be interest but jsut a thought


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Ashcon said:


> Talk to guys that install windows or remove siding or that do small remodel jobs.
> 
> I use my dump trailer for these type of jobs unless I find it more cost effective to have a bin brought in.
> Good luck Chad


I'd be one of those guys. I rarely get a bin except on my larger jobs - and I'd really like to be able to. The problem I have, is that for most of my jobs, even the smallest ones are too big and expensive. They take up too much of the driveway, get all in the customers way, and are about $300. If I'm tearing out a bathroom I can haul in 2 - 3 pickup loads, why would I bring in one of these monstrosities?

I don't have a dump trailer, but not only do you have to deal with another trailer, but also taking it to the dump. I have a roofing supplier that has a dumpster they let us use, or I'd beg for a smaller bin that's less expensive. Even though I have a cool supplier, I hate toting trash, planning to go by the supplier when I might not be going that way ... HATEHATEHATE IT!!! I hate even more that I have a half / pickup bed full of siding rip out right now!

I have NO idea if it's feasible, or if you'd make money at it, but if I could get my hands on a half sized bin for $150, I'd use them fairly regularly, and I know other guys that would too. I can tell you, that in the last 12 months, I've used a bin twice. If I could have got what I'm describing, I would have used them probably 10 times. I'll probably get stuck buying a dump trailer at some point though :/


----------



## Stewy (Nov 11, 2007)

In my area you will be paying smaller disposal fees if you separate your materials for recycling.
(roofing/drywall/wood etc.)
Could you have different compartments in your bins and still off load them easily?
Here you pay $35-$100/ton for separated loads or $280/ton for mixed loads.
Cut costs and be eco-friendly may be a sales pitch.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

The company I have has started a fuel surcharge for the extra cost of diesel.
Also the big box stores have partnered with Waste Management to offer dumpster in a bag. You buy the big tarp like bag and when it is full you call 800# and waste management sends out a truck to pick up the big bag.


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

Go after as many roofing contractors as you can for their business. Roofs are fast turn around business. If your model is typical to my area it is like this:

Dumpster service charge for drop/pick up
Tonnage charge
Rent schedule (might kick in after 5 days or something)


You make your best money moving boxes around. Long term drops (rent) and tonnage mark-up cannot compete with more drop/pick up orders.

A remodeler make take 2 weeks or more on one job. You get a little extra for rent, but the debris is often light weight and a little tonnage mark up won't go far.

A roofer may be on the job for one day and the tonnage for roof debris will be as high as any debris. If you find busy roofers and keep them happy, their business is hard to beat.


----------



## DPCII (Mar 14, 2010)

Waste Hauler said:


> Roll Off business ,Anyone know how I can increase revenue? Or Suggest thinking outside the box?


 
Yes, I do. 

You don't mention if you are targeting HO's direct or contractors. Well, since this is a contractor site, I will go with the contractors.

First and foremost is service. You need to build your brand on being able to deliver a can, when they want it, and where they want it. We offer a half hour guarantee. If we don't deliver withing a half hour of the scheduled time - the can is free.

Next is putting the can where they want it. With every order we get an onsite contact for the job. That man or womans word is gospel on can placement. Barring anything dangerous (septic system, etc) the can goes where they point to. (Many contractors here comment that we are the easiest to deal with in that regard). Hook lifts vs cable of course make this easier.

Do you have a luger box option for better driveway protection? A big differentiating option for those that want the best driveway protection.

How well known are you amongst contractors? Your money is not made driving trucks around hauling and tipping cans - you got drivers for that. Your money is made networking. I see a jobsite - no matter what I stop and introduce myself. I always have a tri-fold brochure with me. A quick 5 minute conversation will go a long way.

Brand and advertise. Our cans are Pink, in honor of breast cancer awareness. A portion of every cans proceeds is donated to Breast Cancer Society. People recognize this and associate it with us, and yes it works.

You have kids? If so, and if not, sponsor events - little league, soccer, etc. Let the community know that you are the trash guy that gives back to charity. For example, there was a cancer walk last spring in which we were a major tri-sponsor. We brought a container that was going into service and had a banner with how much we donated the last year. The gimmick was that participants got a can of pink spray paint to paint the can to go into service and start. not making money for me, but giving back to society. Our phone went crazy after the event

It will cost you, but have a driver just drive around with a can - it works

We don't contract with roofers (they are typically our worst clients) because they almost always go over tonnage, and then the HO will add to the can and nobody ever wants to pay the overage charges. Instead, offer the roofers a small referral for having the HO use you. Believe me, with the Breast Cancer angle, it is 99% of the time an easy sell for them.

I could go on. but I am off to visit a couple of jobsites that don't have my cans right now and shake some hands, and of course I will show up with coffee.

PM me if you want more details or would like to discuss offline


----------



## DPCII (Mar 14, 2010)

smalpierre said:


> I'd be one of those guys. I rarely get a bin except on my larger jobs - and I'd really like to be able to. The problem I have, is that for most of my jobs, even the smallest ones are too big and expensive. They take up too much of the driveway, get all in the customers way, and are about $300. If I'm tearing out a bathroom I can haul in 2 - 3 pickup loads, why would I bring in one of these monstrosities?
> 
> I don't have a dump trailer, but not only do you have to deal with another trailer, but also taking it to the dump. I have a roofing supplier that has a dumpster they let us use, or I'd beg for a smaller bin that's less expensive. Even though I have a cool supplier, I hate toting trash, planning to go by the supplier when I might not be going that way ... HATEHATEHATE IT!!! I hate even more that I have a half / pickup bed full of siding rip out right now!
> 
> I have NO idea if it's feasible, or if you'd make money at it, but if I could get my hands on a half sized bin for $150, I'd use them fairly regularly, and I know other guys that would too. I can tell you, that in the last 12 months, I've used a bin twice. If I could have got what I'm describing, I would have used them probably 10 times. I'll probably get stuck buying a dump trailer at some point though :/


A 10 or 6 yard can iss too big for you? Nobody in your area offers short haul service


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

DPCII said:


> ........We don't contract with roofers......


:laughing:

Then your model does not fit that which I posted. I know what the fee for the box is and I know how to estimate my tonnage. I don't get surprised by my tonnage costs. I am a viable market.

YMMV with other roofers.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

DPCII said:


> A 10 or 6 yard can iss too big for you? Nobody in your area offers short haul service


My jobs are pretty variable, but I've been doing mostly either smaller houses, or upkeep items on the larger ones. I don't produce as much trash as a lot of guys, I'm pretty small time - working on changing that 

I've been working on a zero lot, and a near zero lot, and I think it's a 15 yard is the smallest I can get? I don't pay the size any attention, the smallest they have is bigger than I usually need. I can fit about 40 square double layer roof tear off in it, it cost 300 bucks, so it's often easier for me to use the 5x8 trailer, and the bed of my truck. It's about 4 - 5 feet tall, and 15 - 20 feet long or so.

So yeah, if what I can get is a 15, a 6 would be perfect at the right price :thumbsup:

Last job I had that I got one was a large house with lots of fubar siding, roofing, decking, structure - that was about 2 months ago. I don't expect to use another for a good long while now.

*edit - I think it might be a 20 yard that I get, in which case I'd be all over 10's, not 6's - I was trying to visualize the size, but I'm worn smooth out ...


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

DPCII said:


> We don't contract with roofers


I don't like them dang ole roofers neither! You pretty much described how both roofers I know would treat you too haha 

They know that stuff is heavy from the get go, and likely to go over weight. I do, and i'm not even a roofer if I can avoid it :thumbup:


----------



## matty3137 (Feb 21, 2012)

Does anyone know of a good computer software program to that'll help out with my Dumpster Business. Such as tracking and locating dumpsters/financial information/account information/etc...


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

check out this website that was at bottom of this site...

http://www.tristatejunkbusters.com/


they seem to be doing some interesting things..299 for a 12 yarder sounds great...they also pic up scrap metal for free..some ideas..figure out all the materials you can recycle and make money on,then offer to go get them for free...advertise it


----------



## james1967 (Apr 4, 2011)

*dumpsters*

Up here in michigan we have a company that has trailors you can get that are smaller and you can move around job sight , you can haul around or have them do it . good luck. Think Spring !


----------



## Windwash (Dec 23, 2007)

Waste Hauler said:


> Roll Off business ,Anyone know how I can increase revenue? Or Suggest thinking outside the box?


Who is your customer? 

For residential remodelers service is key.
-Show up when you say you will. 
-Bring your own 2xs or donnage for blocking cans up off driveways.
-Service your vehicles regularly. I won't use one local company because their trucks all leave oil stains on the driveways.
-Pick up when you say you will. Do a quick sweep where the dumpster was if residential driveway :thumbup:.
-Figure out your price without a fuel surcharge. I always feel like this is a scam. One company I used last year was basing it on $3.00/gallon 

As others have stated, there is a market for smaller dumpsters. You may be able to snag some more business from smaller outfits like me if you can deliver and place 3-10yd dumpsters where larger dumpsters won't fit. I would like a 3 or 6 yd dumpster I can fill to even with the top with anything (tile, plaster, roofing materials).....not just 20" deep of the heavy stuff. 

Send out 20 yd boxes on the condition that if they are only half full the customer will only pay for a 10 yarder. The company I use now does this and we almost always end up filling it full with stuff from other jobs or the homeowner will want to get rid of junk behind their garage, etc. Its nice to have the extra size if we need it but we don't have to pay extra for it if we stay below 10 yards.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Windwash makes a bunch of good points.

Outside of the box I would recommend you think about how you interact with the one or two man remodeling companies. I only get about one roll off a month and it's usually a 10 yard but I love my company and tell everyone about them. The phone person and driver that I interact with are incredibly friendly and, in all honesty, after working alone for a week it's nice to talk to friendly people.

Maybe try something like branded work gloves to give away in the winter and hats in the summer. Have your drivers bring donuts or coffee every now and then. Things like that would put you MILES above the competition.


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

jamestrd said:


> check out this website that was at bottom of this site...
> 
> http://www.tristatejunkbusters.com/


I like the line: 

**Please note**: Due to fairy market value and demand prices are subject to change for aluminum, brass, and copper


----------



## Dozer Man (Aug 24, 2015)

This is my first post. I'm thinking about starting a roll off business. How do I get started ? I will end up borrowing the money from a bank. I have been looking at the Nedland trailers and pro-tainers. Is this the right start? Or should I buy a roll off truck? Or dump trailers?


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

We actually bought one of our trucks from Nedland, a choice I regret. Their equipment is really light duty. We specialize in servicing the construction industry, not HOs. If you are targeting the HO sector, which usually fill the cans with light weight material, you may be fine. 
The pictures below were taken the day the truck from Nedland (with brand new hoist) arrived. Frame rails are bent, rollers not welded square/correctly, the tarp broke after a few months, and their little remote control is a joke. You get what you pay for, eh? Anyway, fair warning...


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

So how do the roll-offs that Texas Pride compare? The ones that will go with their gooseneck trailer?


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Those trailer units seem light duty and just a general pain in the rear to me. Sometimes you need to push a can into position and I would think that would have a tendency to push the trailer to the side.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

In the friendly world of DOT, I would assume that eliminating the class 8 truck and related BS would be worth it to have small containers and a trailer system that might not even come under scrutiny. 

We used to get 30 yard roll-offs for $225 and $29 a ton over 5, if on site for less then a month, but the days of DOT and increased regulation and fees for everything make this a $600 deal today.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

You could get a 26k truck. In case of the trailer, make sure you demo it on real jobsites


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

A truck under CDL limits will max out pretty quick once you put the hoist and a container on it. I've done a bit of looking in to it but you could haul something like 1-2 tons before you were over weight. 

Plus it still doesn't get you out of any DOT regulations. You just don't have to have a CDL to run it. Still have to run it over the scales, get DOT numbers and adhere to their rules.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

The dunk trailers with the winch thing would be great for someone who needed a dumpster but also to haul stone or fill. I've been in that situation before with my dump. But I got through it. I think the electric winches are also probably really slow when loading and unloading the can from the trailer.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Waste Hauler said:


> Roll Off business ,Anyone know how I can increase revenue? Or Suggest thinking outside the box?


I am talking to my dumpster guys about them buying an Equipter roof buggy. They have the clients to use them (guys like me) and the nearest rental unit is an hour and a half away...worth looking into maybe. http://equipter.com/


----------



## pritch (Nov 2, 2008)

Waste Hauler said:


> Roll Off business ,Anyone know how I can increase revenue? Or Suggest thinking outside the box?


Make this your theme song:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PehtIE7I0ZM

Dumpster Blues by Watermelon Slim and the Workers
:thumbup:


----------



## jeff_green81 (Sep 3, 2021)

Dozer Man said:


> This is my first post. I'm thinking about starting a roll off business. How do I get started ? I will end up borrowing the money from a bank. I have been looking at the Nedland trailers and pro-tainers. Is this the right start? Or should I buy a roll off truck? Or dump trailers?


Hey Dozer - just checking to see if you ever got your business off the ground and going? I'm starting a dumpster rental business in my city also. There's definitely a need for one more and I'm just curious on tips and stuff you might have found getting started. I'm a little new at this but I did hire someone to build me a cheap but effective website and stuff. It's not exactly how I want it, but it at least gets my name out there while I'm hustling to rent these dumpsters. 

Jeff at Oshkosh Dumpster Rentals


----------



## wmcelwee (Sep 16, 2021)

Hello everyone. I'm brand new to the forum & I'm considering starting a roll-off business and then segway it into an equipment rental business. How large and what kind of equipment I end up with will be determined by market demand. I've got $250k to do it with, which from what I gather should be more than enough (I hope), though I'd rather finance some of it in the beginning just to keep my capital position. My intention is to start it with a couple 1 ton trucks and trailered roll-offs.

I have a load of construction contacts in my area, and would have plenty of a marketing budget.

-SO-

Start with 15 or so containers of varying size, 2 maybe 3 trailers and two trucks?

-OR-

10 or so containers as well as a selection of dump trailers? Plus the trucks and the container trailers.

I guess ultimately that depends on what my market needs and I'll do my diligence by talking with contractors and others in my area. Maybe I just answered my own question?

I'm sure I sound like a Newb, but I would certainly appreciate any advice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Today’s market 250k don’t get you much. Much less equiptment. Maybe a couple dump trailers & a truck


Mike


----------



## wmcelwee (Sep 16, 2021)

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> Today’s market 250k don’t get you much. Much less equiptment. Maybe a couple dump trailers & a truck
> 
> 
> Mike


Thanks for your reply. I'm not sure how $250k wouldn't at least get 10 containers @ around $6k each on the high side, a used 1 ton @ around $40k on the high side, and two trailers around $25k for both. That's $125k, leaving another $125k for insurance, marketing, first few months of rent on a yard, etc. What else am I missing?


----------



## GCTony (Oct 26, 2012)

I was taking with the new owner of a rolloff company that's been around forever, I think he's the third generation. Their highest profit margins come from their portable toilet business.


----------



## wmcelwee (Sep 16, 2021)

GCTony said:


> I was taking with the new owner of a rolloff company that's been around forever, I think he's the third generation. Their highest profit margins come from their portable toilet business.


Thanks for your input. I've done a little research so far, and I don't notice any Bathroom Trailer Rental services in my immediate area (Sheveport, LA). There are a couple about 2 hours away. I could be the only local resource for them. Of course I have to compete with the "Nationwide" companies, but again, closest competition is 2 hours away.

I wonder how many units I would need to start with? ANd is it feasible to farm out the waste/septic removal? I don't want to be dealing with my own septic/waste/pump truck. Certainly not in the beginning.


----------

